# AD22vf pad and rotor options



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi guys...

I'm looking to change my stock rotors and get better pads for my setup...

Can anyone provide some options? Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I had issues with the semi-metallic's sold by AZ after the stock Raybestos pads wore out.
I was recommend to get PBR / Axxis metalmasters Semi metallic as they have better cold bite. This was from a Auto-crosser on here and I was pleased with the result.
My rotors were just solid discs from Rock Auto....
there are lots of part numbers posted if you search.


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

im getting some crossed drilled rotors. Keeps you brakes cool, and helps your car brake faster. 
ebay.


----------



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

chrismariscal said:


> im getting some crossed drilled rotors. Keeps you brakes cool, and helps your car brake faster.
> ebay.


Actually there is a lot of information available that says differently...

Your rotor is basically a heatsink, cross drilled reduces the surface area therefore effectively reducing the surface area.

btw, what makes them brake faster? i think you're confusing these with slotted...


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

I actually had slotted rotors and performance pads. I didn't see any performance increase at all, the new rotors rusted pretty bad and pretty fast and can't be machined. I went back to stock rotors and pads and didn't feel any performance drop at all. If you track the car, this might be different, but for a daily driver, they're not worth the money.


----------



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

tlhingan said:


> I actually had slotted rotors and performance pads. I didn't see any performance increase at all, the new rotors rusted pretty bad and pretty fast and can't be machined. I went back to stock rotors and pads and didn't feel any performance drop at all. If you track the car, this might be different, but for a daily driver, they're not worth the money.


i'm just going to be doing simple drag racing... nothing fancy...

i might stick to the stock and call that it...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Racegod said:


> Actually there is a lot of information available that says differently...
> Your rotor is basically a heatsink, cross drilled reduces the surface area therefore effectively reducing the surface area.


x2 ^^^^^^
Also, that's why I never get my rotors turned.
All those 'hills and valleys' in the rotor itself make for more surface area once the brake pads get the mirror image of those hills and valleys worn in them


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

Racegod said:


> Actually there is a lot of information available that says differently...
> 
> Your rotor is basically a heatsink, cross drilled reduces the surface area therefore effectively reducing the surface area.
> 
> btw, what makes them brake faster? i think you're confusing these with slotted...


Like i said it keeps your brakes cool. 
But just remember whichever you get- you're gonna wear out your pads a lot faster. 
And they are both slightly louder.. you'll hear a 'hum'.


----------

